# Cliff Jumping world record



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2015)

I enjoy a good cliff jump into water.   Even did the 76er into Lake Champlain at Red Rocks park as a kid.......once   

This is nuts though

http://www.redbull.com/en/adventure/stories/1331731012784/highdive-world-record


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 21, 2015)

Ugh. No Thanks. Dude definitely has balls though. That was a pretty narrow window. Jumping too far could've spelled disaster.

I did a 50 footer, once, into a swimming pool (albeit in the service and against my will) and that was good enough.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 21, 2015)

Not far from where I live are  numerous abandoned slate quarries that have shear walls , some near 100' . 
We would run off some of the lower ones , had great memories and 2 very scary ones , land wrong and your done .
Very deep water and a long swim to safety , lots of drownings over the years but still appealing to sneak in .


----------



## JimG. (Aug 21, 2015)

I would have trouble just standing out on that platform at the top.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 21, 2015)

That's nearly 193 feet. Jamie Pierre jumped 255 ft. Fred Syversen beat that by surviving a 351 foot drop - (he didn't mean to do it). I jumped 30 feet once and it took me forever to work up the courage.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2015)

I was a bit surprised that the skiing records are higher than the water jumping records.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 21, 2015)

Crazy!


----------



## dlague (Aug 21, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Not far from where I live are  numerous abandoned slate quarries that have shear walls , some near 100' .
> We would run off some of the lower ones , had great memories and 2 very scary ones , land wrong and your done .
> Very deep water and a long swim to safety , lots of drownings over the years but still appealing to sneak in .



Land wrong is right!

23-year-old skier Matt Heffernan died while cliff jumping at Causey Reservoir, east of Salt Lake City, Utah on Friday.   Matt had jumped off a cliff for the fifth time.  He attempted a double backflip and landed in the water face first and did not return to the surface.


----------



## freeski (Aug 22, 2015)

In Concord we used to swim at Swenson's Old #2. A huge quarry they took the granite from the Library of Congress in D.C. out of. One of the jumps was called Ballsy you had to jump out about 8 feet and was about 32' high. You had to run and couldn't see the water until you were in the air.

Below is Livermore Falls in Plymouth I've swam there many times and seen kids go off the bottom of the bridge, but the top is crazy. It's 100' and if you fall climbing out you're in trouble. People die there swimming; never heard of a death off the bridge.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 23, 2015)

Ouch ! I landed feet first and leaned forward a few degrees and it hurt like hell.
Can't imagine a near belly flop!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 23, 2015)

Here's a pretty cool video of some great VT spots.  Haven't been to Warner falls, but have been to the others.  Can't imagine flipping and spinning off the jumps like these kids.

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2015/07/watch-cliff-jumping-around-vermont-4-spots-in-1-day


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 23, 2015)

I remember as a kid growing up in milton mass hearing about people constantly jumping into Quincy quarry. This is just nuts. Landing sounds very painful. I believe this quarry has since been filled in with dirt from the big dig


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 23, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> I remember as a kid growing up in milton mass hearing about people constantly jumping into Quincy quarry. This is just nuts


After high school graduation a freind that moved away came back for a week . We watched a movie called "Braking Away "
He thought the quarry swimming scene looked like fun. I mentioned we swam in one nearby. 
We went the next day and spent the rest of the week there. Lots of other kids there and girls jumping in Bikinis !
I don't know how they stayed on with the heights they were jumping from , 12' was lowest ,a 60' and the "point" 96'


----------



## JimG. (Aug 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I was a bit surprised that the skiing records are higher than the water jumping records.



Always a flat landing with water. Easier to get hurt/die.


----------

